# Ruger SR40C opinions....for CCW



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I am finally going to get my concealed carry in the next month or two and was looking at a few options for my everyday carry. I was at bass pro today and looked at the Ruger SR40C as well as the S&W shield. I thought the Ruger fit really well in the hand and the weight seemed to be comfortable. The S&W felt alright too but I did seem to prefer the little more meaty grip of the Ruger. Does anyone have any experience with this Ruger or willing to give your input on this pistol? I know opinions on this very widely but looking for something that will go well for an everyday carry. I have a few other full sized pistols but would prefer something a bit smaller for day to day and especially summer time. 



Thanks


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have the sr9c and it's a great pistol. I carry it around on my property. No issues with it at all. I don't carry it concealed so not much help there. I'm a single stack fan for cc since I like appendix.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Bobk. I have been reading some good reviews on this so I am leaning towards buying it. Do you like the trigger on it? The 40 and the 9 have the same trigger set up.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm very happy with the trigger. Nice and crisp with no issues. It's got a good reset as well.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I know it's been a bit since you posted your question but I'm just now reading it.i also carry an sr9c and think you would be well served with the Ruger.i carry iwb with a raw dog holster and it conceals very well.so well that if I don't tell my wife I'm carrying that she doesn't even know.Also the Ruger has a very nice trigger.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 410. After going back and forth I ended up with the shield in 9mm. Found a deal at vance outdoors that bass pro matched. After some rewards points and gift cards I had I was out the door at $255. Can't complain about that price. Did get to shoot it last night 2/1 and loved the way it shot. Plan on putting a lot more rounds through it this weekend and will give a full report.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've only ran about 50 rounds thru my sr40c but i love the gun. I had to bore site it and am anxious to take it back out. It'a a fun gun to shoot.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x...Same sentiments about CCW and getting a small pistol for protection. Just purchased a Ruger LCP II (.380) on the advise & recommendation of another OGF'r last weekend. Got it from FFF for $249. Went to The Armory Gun Range in Canal Fulton last night with him. He (MHR), helped me out alot. Now all I gotta do is purchase the necessary accessories and sign up of a local CCW class.


----------

